# Configuration Mail avec adresse Online et FAI Free



## tlm75 (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de quitter le monde du PC pour celui des Mac. J'ai acheté un MacBook noir hiers à la Fnac des champs. J'en suis très content. Ca faisait longtemps que je voulais franchir le pas. Les nouveaux tarifs et config m'ont décidé...

Seul hic, la configuration de Mail.

J'ai donc la dernière version du Macbook en Noir (2,4Ghz, 250Go, 2Go de ram...).

Mon FAI : Free, avec la box HD.
Mon adresse mail : J'ai acheté mon nom de domaine sur Online.net et j'ai une adresse mail du type tlm@monnomdedomaine.com. Online n'a pas de smtp sortant, seulement un pop pour récupérer le courrier. Le tuto de paramétrage Online ne propose pas d'aide mac, uniquement PC (........) : http://faq.online.net/mail_setup . A priori les param sont sensiblements les mêmes mais ça ne marche pas.

Je reçois les message mais je ne parviens pas à en envoyer. Mail me dit qu'il est impossible de se connecter au smtp de mail sortant. J'ai mis smtp.free.fr dans les paramétrages. En identifiant et en mot de passe, ceux de free.

Qu'est-ce qui cloche ???

Par avance merci pour votre aide ! 

Thomas. Débutant Mac...​


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2008)

salut : pour le smtp chez free, ne pas t'authentifier.

voili, voilà.


----------



## tlm75 (3 Mars 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide ! Malheureusement il me semble avoir tenté les deux cas de figure : avec ou sans authentification. Je vais essayer à nouveau ce soir en rentrant chez moi. Je vous tient au courant.​


----------



## tlm75 (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ca ne marche toujours pas. Avec ou sans authentification.

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant lorsque je tente d'envoyer un mail : 

"Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.free.fr
Le serveur "smtp.free.fr" a refusé une connexion sur le port 465."

Je ne comprend pas... J'ai accordé un bail permanent dans les fonctions routeur de ma freebox à mon Macbook. Mais ça ne marche toujours pas...

Des pistes ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2008)

465 n'est pas le numéro de port à utiliser.

C'est le port 25.

Donc pour reprendre :
smtp.free.fr
port 25
pas d'authentification


----------



## tlm75 (3 Mars 2008)

Ca part, je n'ai plus de message d'erreur mais ça n'arrive pas. J'ai fait un test en m'envoyant un mail, il part mais je ne le reçoit pas. J'ai essayé avec une autre adresse, je ne le reçois pas non plus...

Quid du SSL, faut t'il l'activer ? J'ai essayé et ça met des plombes à partir, donc je l'ai désactivé.


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2008)

la configuration du smtp pour free est celle que je t'ai indiquée.
pas de ssl, rien.

si ça part, eh bien, ça finira par arriver.


----------



## tlm75 (3 Mars 2008)

Bon ça marche. Je viens tout juste de recevoir les mails que j'ai envoyé en test vers 20h30. 

Merci beaucoup !

En revanche comment ça se fait qu'il faut quasiment 2 heures pour que les messages parviennent à l'expéditeur ???


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2008)

Oh ca... c'est comme le courrier de la vraie vie que t'as: encombrement au centre de tri postal ,nombre de facteurs chargés de la distribution , taille des lettres ou des paquets , leur nombre etc etc 

 comment sais tu que ca a mis 2 heures?
test en auto envoi vers ton adresse "online"?

il serait interessant de faire exactement le même test mais vers une adresse pas du tout liée ni à online ni à free

online est certes globalement  la même boite que free mais ...
c'est aussi de l'herbergement mutualisé
le mot important ici étant mutualisé

C'est à dire que la  rapidité de traitement dépend aussi de la taille des serveurs dédiés, de la partie allouée au email, et du nombre de gens qui s'en servent à l'instant T

et pas sûr que la vitesse de traitement du email soit la top priorité chez online

Edit en in-off topic 
De toute facon l'email free globalement c'est pas leur point fort
Tu trouveras plusieurs échos de délais aléatoires

Anecdote par jeu un jour j'ai fait un test
envoi via free vers certains de mes comptes : un free , un gmail, un noos , un hotmail

je te laisse deviner par chez qui c'est arrivé le plus vite
 j'ai dit gmail? nan , nan je t'assure j'ai pô donné la réponse


----------



## antmuc (10 Mars 2008)

tlm75 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Mon FAI : Free, avec la box HD.
> Mon adresse mail : J'ai acheté mon nom de domaine sur Online.net et j'ai une adresse mail du type tlm@monnomdedomaine.com. Online n'a pas de smtp sortant, seulement un pop pour récupérer le courrier. Le tuto de paramétrage Online ne propose pas d'aide mac, uniquement PC (........) : http://faq.online.net/mail_setup . A priori les param sont sensiblements les mêmes mais ça ne marche pas.​



Salut Tlm,

Online.net propose aussi un SMTP authentifié. Va voir le lien suivant:

http://faq.online.net/mail_relay

Je ne suis plus très sûr si le SSL fonctionne ou pas mais sans SSL sur le port 25 ça fonctionne.

L'avantage: ton macbook pourra envoyer les mails de partout et pas seulement lorsqu'il est connecté à internet via Free.


----------



## tlm75 (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos message. Tout marche correctement avec le smtp free. Je n'ai plus de lenteur. Les mails mettent moins de 30 secondes à être délivrés. Merci DA CAPO !

Merci aussi ANTMUC, je vais tenter ce nouveau smtp ce soir. Ca sera beaucoup plus pratique ! Et je vais pouvoir aussi synchroniser cette config avec mon iPhone. Bref que du bonheur !

Merci encore à tous. J'aurais surement encore besoin de vos lumières... 15 ans de PC, ça laisse des habitudes dont on a du mal à se défaire !

A bientôt !​


----------

